# We Are Buried



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Over 50 inches of snow has fallen in the past couple of weeks with plenty more forecast. Ten inches more is forecast for Christmas Eve and Day. High temperatures in the teens or single digits is getting to be a pain. I haven't been able to find or pick up dog poop for three dogs in days. ](*,)

Winter has just begun. The kids and dogs are having a blast. I hear the snow blower engine in my dreams.

Me and the oldest boy have to shovel the roof today.

I can't wait for SPRING!!! :grin:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I hear ya, we are up to 60 inches for the season so far. It has snowed continuosly since friday. Gotta love lake effect snow.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Okay. I'll stop complaining about the 10 inches we got this week.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Scholes said:


> Okay. I'll stop complaining about the 10 inches we got this week.



We had almost 3 feet in that storm that got you 10 inches. :lol:


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> We had almost 3 feet in that storm that got you 10 inches. :lol:


I hear that over the last few months the tilt of the earth keeps moving the northern hemisphere farther away from the sun. Now the southern hemisphere is getting all the light & warmth from the sun. If that trend continues, shudder, scary. Our prayers are with you guys in the far north :lol::lol:.

Seriously tho, I wish the effect of increasing day length would kick in quicker. It seems to mark more of the beginning of the cold.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice! Snow-blower don't fail me now! Last year we got 14+ ft I had to cut keys with the snow-blower in the back yard so the dog had a place to crap. We have had already over 3 ft so I say we are on track for another banner snow year here as well.


----------



## Mary Lehman (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Lee, I'm in Utah and we are getting hammered too. Not quite as much as you guys have. My neighbor is headed your direction for the holidays. Good thing she decided to fly instead of drive.

So, what do we all think about global warming now????


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Georgia, Christmas day- around 72 degrees cold front coming in ,may rain.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

We've got over a foot and all the dogs are enjoying themsleves. I'm not looking forward to the Xmas day storm =/ bet the dogs are though


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mary Lehman said:


> Hey Lee, I'm in Utah and we are getting hammered too. Not quite as much as you guys have. My neighbor is headed your direction for the holidays. Good thing she decided to fly instead of drive.
> 
> So, what do we all think about global warming now????


I'm not sure about flying either. The airlines are experiencing lots of weather delays. My wife is due in tonight from Costa Rica. I hope she makes it. :smile:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Lee..quit your bragging and send it up HERE to ME!!!! [-o< 

We were due to get the same storm that ID got and were looking forward to more "normal" snow conditions at the ski hill, but the DAMN arctic outflow won the war up here and deflected all our snow:-x 

Can you tell I am pissed off about it! Temps are finally starting to moderate here after two weeks of bitter cold and hopefully our regularly epic snow will return.

Setting up to be a very weak snowpack here due to the now rotted (faceted) base from all the cold weather on a shallow snowpack. Could be and interesting avalanche season.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Oh Lee..quit your bragging and send it up HERE to ME!!!! [-o<
> 
> We were due to get the same storm that ID got and were looking forward to more "normal" snow conditions at the ski hill, but the DAMN arctic outflow won the war up here and deflected all our snow:-x
> 
> ...


If I had my way Jennifer, I would have deflected all right back to you! As far as I'm concerned it could snow Christmas Eve and then be done with winter. :smile:


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

David Scholes said:


> Okay. I'll stop complaining about the 10 inches we got this week.


Me too, makes our 3 feet seem wimpy!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Terry Fisk said:


> Me too, makes our 3 feet seem wimpy!


Don't feel that way, Terry. Three feet in your parts is a rare event. We've had more snow than usual the past couple of years but we are used to plenty of snow and bitter cold weather events.

I whine because the older I get the more it seems to affect me. I used to run around in a fall jacket at 0 degrees. Now I wear a winter coat, undershirt and sweatshirt.

I think it bugs me to notice those little subtle changes. I don't like to consider myself a senior citizen.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> ... I think it bugs me to notice those little subtle changes. I don't like to consider myself a senior citizen.


Don't worry until you start looking seriously at warm scarves.

Like me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Or even worse, you start noticing that other people on the training field have started carrying First Aid kits.

Only on the days that I am there.

I betcha they have splints and a stretcher tucked into a trunk, too.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Or like with me, when I go out with the squad, someone always has to say: David's coming with us, who has the defibrilator. We've had the coldest weather in 7 years here, it was 8 degrees. Today it is 68, very windy, with a cold front supposedly heading our way. I hate winter.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Or like with me, when I go out with the squad, someone always has to say: David's coming with us, who has the defibrilator. ....


Oh goody. Another hilarious comment that the folks I train with will think of eventually.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Don't worry until you start looking seriously at warm scarves.
> 
> Like me.


You had to mention that. It would keep that little chill off my neck.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd rather chop wood in 100 degrees then go out in the cold...
Then why the hell do I fight for a spot with 8-10 other wackos in front of a crummy litte propane heater at the club field?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have my mother in law here visiting for the holidays.. She was born, raised and still lives in Costa Rica. The climate where she lives is typically 90 plus degrees. It's been very interesting observing her trying to deal with 0 degree weather.

Her teeth even chatter in the house where it's 72 degrees. She usually walks around the house with a hooded sweatshirt on with the hood up. \\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I'd rather chop wood in 100 degrees then go out in the cold...
> Then why the hell do I fight for a spot with 8-10 other wackos in front of a crummy litte propane heater at the club field?



Be the person who supplies the heater. Spot guaranteed.

Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"I have my mother in law here visiting for the holidays.. She was born, raised and still lives in Costa Rica. The climate where she lives is typically 90 plus degrees. It's been very interesting observing her trying to deal with 0 degree weather.

Her teeth even chatter in the house where it's 72 degrees. She usually walks around the house with a hooded sweatshirt on with the hood up"

_Lee, I do the same thing as your mother-in-law...we just moved to Va., today it was pretty good, only a two sweatshirt and a t-shirt day...it was about 60 degrees...but last week when it was in the single digits, I had so many layers on, I couldn't bend my arms 8-[but I wasn't frozen anymore, not warm either but ...remember I'm from so. Fla...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> I had so many layers on, I couldn't bend my arms


Like Ralphy's little brother Randy in _"A Christmas Story."_

He's all decked out (snowsuit, sweaters, muffler, etc.) to go out in the snow and he's crying and the mother says "What? What's the matter?" and he says "(sniff) I can't put my arms down!   "


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

I recently moved out west and find it ABSOLUTELY AMAZING that they would shut down the airport for 3 inches of snow! The roads suck because they have like 4 plows and people are just not very good drivers. I guess that living in Michigan most of my life has made me expect that snow or no snow the work must continue. 
Been snow shoeing in the mountains and the lil guy gets to break trail; he looks like a mini snow plow and it really tuckers him out. Although, I do need to keep him focused and moving forward. I get tired of all the "S" shaped trails he starts to make when something smells neat over here and oh ya, over there, and back over here again! Shheeesh! :-s


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Will Kline said:


> I recently moved out west and find it ABSOLUTELY AMAZING that they would shut down the airport for 3 inches of snow! The roads suck because they have like 4 plows and people are just not very good drivers. I guess that living in Michigan most of my life has made me expect that snow or no snow the work must continue.
> Been snow shoeing in the mountains and the lil guy gets to break trail; he looks like a mini snow plow and it really tuckers him out. Although, I do need to keep him focused and moving forward. I get tired of all the "S" shaped trails he starts to make when something smells neat over here and oh ya, over there, and back over here again! Shheeesh! :-s


Hey Will, I think the whole city of Seattle has 27 plows. They freak with 4 inches of snow. 

It's a little different here in North Idaho. Our little town probably has almost the same amount of snow removal equipment as Seattle.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> _"I have my mother in law here visiting for the holidays.. She was born, raised and still lives in Costa Rica. The climate where she lives is typically 90 plus degrees. It's been very interesting observing her trying to deal with 0 degree weather.
> 
> Her teeth even chatter in the house where it's 72 degrees. She usually walks around the house with a hooded sweatshirt on with the hood up"
> 
> _Lee, I do the same thing as your mother-in-law...we just moved to Va., today it was pretty good, only a two sweatshirt and a t-shirt day...it was about 60 degrees...but last week when it was in the single digits, I had so many layers on, I couldn't bend my arms 8-[but I wasn't frozen anymore, not warm either but ...remember I'm from so. Fla...


Conversely Mo, when I go down there everyone laughs at me for a few days. I sit 3 feet from a fan and almost die from the heat and humidity. It really zaps me.

I've told a few in laws down there that now I know what living in hell feels like.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_Lee said, "I know what living in hell feels like._"..........yes, I know that feeling too!I am going to try to remember that on these coLD freezing days!! 

_Connie said, "Like Ralphy's little brother Randy in "A Christmas Story."_ "- you are right Connie, I forgot about him..but I will stay away from that pole. \\/ouch.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

So far we've had 62 inches (over 5 feet) of snow in the last 9 days. It's pouring snow now and the storms are lined up in the Pacific Ocean waiting to come in. 

This is no fun anymore. I keep thinking about the layers of goopy dog poop in the snow I am going to have to deal with this spring.

I have to go to the dump today. I haven't had a garbage pick up in 2 weeks. The trucks can't get through.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey Will, I think the whole city of Seattle has 27 plows. They freak with 4 inches of snow.
> 
> It's a little different here in North Idaho. Our little town probably has almost the same amount of snow removal equipment as Seattle.


Lee, if they really have 27 plows then 23 of them must be in for repairs!:-o 
I dunno, I guess they might have the plows but lack the people with snow driving experience! :razz: 

At any rate, the weather has broken and we are now back to the upper 30s and low 40s again. To be honest, I would rather have the snow than all this soupy mess to contend with! =;

Lets be honest, the snow makes poopy duty ALOT easier to deal with! Its frozen and much less offensive to the nostrils!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks like I'll be snowed in for new year'. Another 10-12 inches by tomorrow night, and possibly a Nor'Easter for the weekend. Since the wife is pregnant, it looks like me and mr. jack daniel's will have a quiet new year's together;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Looks like I'll be snowed in for new year'. Another 10-12 inches by tomorrow night, and possibly a Nor'Easter for the weekend. Since the wife is pregnant, it looks like me and mr. jack daniel's will have a quiet new year's together;-)


I've had some good times with both Jack and Jim. They are quite the party animals.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Will, I prefer frozen poop too. The problem is it's been snowing so steady it gets buried before I can find it. We are now at 82 inches with more coming tonight.

The dogs are now looking over the 6 foot fence and making the neighbors a bit nervous.


----------

